# FESS UP..... Most expensive purchase?



## SassyAuburn (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay ladies. Time to come clean.

What is the most expensive pair of shoes (or boots) you have ever bought (or own), most you've ever paid for a handbag, and if you happen to know, most expensive article of clothing for EVERYDAY wear (coats, evening dresses don't count) in your closet.

Start spilling the beans girls... I'll join in soon!!


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 30, 2011)

When I was working in Boston with my first paycheck I went to the Coach store  and bought a camel covered coach bucket bag and matching wallet.  How pissed was I when someone broke into our car when we were walking the bike trail and stole the bag like two weeks later... the bag was actually in the trunk, but they smashed the window and popped it.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't spend a lot of 'everyday' clothes, apart from jeans, so... Shoes: navy patent Manolo Blahnik 'Suley' pumps. Handbag: F/W2008 Chloe Paddington satchel in Elephant.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jul 1, 2011)

My most expensive shoes are a pair of Manolos as well.... I kind of got them as a gift from my family one year, but I still own them. Sadly, I've worn them three times because I am so afraid anything will happen to them.





Most expensive purse award goes to my Newbury Woven Embossed Metallic Python Demi Bag by Michael Kors. (Oh lord I love that bag)





Probably the most expensive clothing item I have is jeans as well.  I think I paid close to $100 for my Guess jeans. When I first got them I was so disappointed thinking "What is all the fuss about?" They weren't too comfortable, the didn't fit great, like big whoop. But now?  I have had them about three years and they fit sooooo perfect, have shrunk the right way, still look almost new, and are constantly in style.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay ladies. Time to come clean.
> 
> ...


Most expensive shoes...? $75 suede thigh highs I bought on 50% clearance ($150 retail). Most for a handbag...? $40 (Target). And most expensive article of clothing...? $150 dress when I was 17. It was from Nordstrom which is notoriously EXPENSIVE. You know what's WORSE about that stupid dress besides the cost? It fell apart within a month but the stupid store was over 150 miles away so I couldn't just return or exchange it! I only wore the stupid thing THREE times!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm totally cheap when it comes to clothing.  My most expensive splurge was $150 pair of Doc Martin boots long long time ago.  I don't think I own anything over $100 for bags, shoes or clothing other than those boots which I still have.  I like gadgets and technology so I'll splurge on those.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 6, 2011)

My camera and mac! computer! also, a trip to Mexico.


----------



## DropsofKarma (Jul 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *NotAVampireLvr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I was working in Boston with my first paycheck I went to the Coach store  and bought a camel covered coach bucket bag and matching wallet.  How pissed was I when someone broke into our car when we were walking the bike trail and stole the bag like two weeks later... the bag was actually in the trunk, but they smashed the window and popped it.



Oh wow! I thought putting your purse in the trunk was a sure thing. Sounds like they were scoping you out before you left your car. That's awful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jul 6, 2011)

I bought a L.A.M.B. bag for $425 or $450... can't remember which is correct, but either way = EXPENSIVE!! You wanna know what SUCKS SO BAD? It was creme white and boyfriend and I just went swimming. I got into the car and was holding tons of stuff and asked him to put it in the back seat. He sat it right on his wet swim trucks, so that bled all over it and it's ruined. I used it for maybe a month. His response?? "I told you not to buy an expensive bag! It's not my fault" I seriously want to punch him in his face to this day because of that!!


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 6, 2011)

My most expensive Handbag was a LOUIS VUITTON speedy 30 $774.00 including tax.


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jul 6, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyBrownMUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My most expensive Handbag was a LOUIS VUITTON speedy 30 $774.00 including tax.



Yeah, you're insane! LMFAO 

They do have some really great bags though! I've made sure not to start a LV obsession... All I need is something else to spend money on!!


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 6, 2011)

lol...please don't say the insane word....lol but I agree.... I really thought I was doing good by buying a classic. lol


----------



## AmyNxDx (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ my friend spent over $1,000 on a LV bag, so you're still okay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> how about that for makin' ya feel better? LOL


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 6, 2011)

If I added up what I've paid for all of my bags over the last couple years, it would probably be more than my car :/

My most expensive bag purchase was a seasonal Coach python/leather patchwork satchel, plus french wallet, which was about $1100 but they send me 30% off cards periodically, so I paid about $800.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 6, 2011)

I wouldn't in a million years spend that much on a bag or pair of shoes. A $400 bag could feed an entire family of 4 for 2 months in some of the countries I've lived and worked in. After living in countries like Indonesia and traveling around South East Asia and seeing how many tiny kids and babies are on the verge of death on a daily basis, who don't even have the slightest chance of living to see their 5th birthday, and don't even have just plain rice to eat for a day, their teeth falling out due to malnutrition, so hungry they can't even cry anymore, I simply cannot justify spending that amount of money on any piece of clothing or accessory. Not even a car. I like my makeup, love it in fact, and do like shopping for bags, etc and in no way claim to live like Mother Teresa, but always do my best to get what I'm buying as cheap as possible and always remember that there are people out there who need food far more than I need an expensive bag/pair of shoes, whatever. I'd rather feed some street kids or take a homeless guy for lunch, and have and still do. This is one of the several things that makes me feel so shitty about over-spending on cosmetics in the past year and a half or so, although I couldn't care less about makeup before that and rarely bought anything in the way of a 'skin care line' or cosmetics. I am not nearly as selfless as my husband is, but I try to stay aware of how many people are truly suffering and that even me taking some guy for a cheeseburger can make a difference to them, physically, emotionally and psychologically. Most people in western and European countries really do NOT know the meaning of the word 'suffer' or 'hunger' because we are too self-involved with our own lives and material possessions.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 6, 2011)

> I wouldn't in a million years spend that much on a bag or pair of shoes. A $400 bag could feed an entire family of 4 for 2 months in some of the countries I've lived and worked in. After living in countries like Indonesia and traveling around South East Asia and seeing how many tiny kids and babies are on the verge of death on a daily basis, who don't even have the slightest chance of living to see their 5th birthday, and don't even have just plain rice to eat for a day, their teeth falling out due to malnutrition, so hungry they can't even cry anymore, I simply cannot justify spending that amount of money on any piece of clothing or accessory. Not even a car. I like my makeup, love it in fact, and do like shopping for bags, etc and in no way claim to live like Mother Teresa, but always do my best to get what I'm buying as cheap as possible and always remember that there are people out there who need food far more than I need an expensive bag/pair of shoes, whatever. I'd rather feed some street kids or take a homeless guy for lunch, and have and still do. This is one of the several things that makes me feel so shitty about over-spending on cosmetics in the past year and a half or so, although I couldn't care less about makeup before that and rarely bought anything in the way of a 'skin care line' or cosmetics. I am not nearly as selfless as my husband is, but I try to stay aware of how many people are truly suffering and that even me taking some guy for a cheeseburger can make a difference to them, physically, emotionally and psychologically. Most people in western and European countries really do NOT know the meaning of the word 'suffer' or 'hunger' because we are too self-involved with our own lives and material possessions.


 Be careful, you woudln't want to fall off your horse, there... And who's to say one couldn't purchase an expensive handbag or pair of shoes, and also - simaltaneously - donate to causes they support? It's quite possible to do both.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 6, 2011)

I, personally, would never use the status of a third-world country as a basis for my purchases. I work very, very hard for my money and feel justified to spend it how I please. That same $400 you wouldn't spend on a bag could very well be the same $400 worth of cosmetics that you've purchased over the last couple months.


----------



## PrettyBrownMUA (Jul 6, 2011)

Honestly and with all do respect, you could have easily looked over this topic if you didn't like it. We are here to have fun and enjoy ourselves. We deal with the seriousness of life daily. So many people are so quick to say stuff and not really look at things others may have negative to say about them, which I don't care. This comment is in all our defense. I am sure you have guilty pleasures as well. To be real about it, can you tell us just how much makeup you do have and what you spent on it(all of it). Some products you have maybe tested on animals, but I am sure some people are against that. All I am saying is take a load off. We are here to enjoy each other and chat about things we share the same interest in. By no means is this an attack or anything. This is a happy place. Lets be HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't in a million years spend that much on a bag or pair of shoes. A $400 bag could feed an entire family of 4 for 2 months in some of the countries I've lived and worked in. After living in countries like Indonesia and traveling around South East Asia and seeing how many tiny kids and babies are on the verge of death on a daily basis, who don't even have the slightest chance of living to see their 5th birthday, and don't even have just plain rice to eat for a day, their teeth falling out due to malnutrition, so hungry they can't even cry anymore, I simply cannot justify spending that amount of money on any piece of clothing or accessory. Not even a car. I like my makeup, love it in fact, and do like shopping for bags, etc and in no way claim to live like Mother Teresa, but always do my best to get what I'm buying as cheap as possible and always remember that there are people out there who need food far more than I need an expensive bag/pair of shoes, whatever. I'd rather feed some street kids or take a homeless guy for lunch, and have and still do. This is one of the several things that makes me feel so shitty about over-spending on cosmetics in the past year and a half or so, although I couldn't care less about makeup before that and rarely bought anything in the way of a 'skin care line' or cosmetics. I am not nearly as selfless as my husband is, but I try to stay aware of how many people are truly suffering and that even me taking some guy for a cheeseburger can make a difference to them, physically, emotionally and psychologically. Most people in western and European countries really do NOT know the meaning of the word 'suffer' or 'hunger' because we are too self-involved with our own lives and material possessions.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, Angelina Jolie and many other celebs have loads of money and treat themselves, their family, yet donate tons of their own money to charities and such....

I think spending a lot on materialistic things is OKAY as long as you can afford it, and as long as it doesn't affect your life negatively - ie. going into debt for a handbag.. etc.

Work hard. Play hard. lol...


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Jul 7, 2011)

My most expensive purchase was for a pair of Chanel booties about four years ago, they were $1250.00, unfortunately they were the wrong size so I ended up selling them on eBay for half price. Even at half price it was a bargain for me to get them out of my closet, I was in pain just looking at them and my feet have never forgiven me for knowing I wear a 37 1/2, NOT a 37 (but they were so adorable I couldn't resist).  Well needless to say it was not a cheap lesson but better than paying a podiatrist! LOL


----------



## Pamella (Jul 7, 2011)

Moral indignation is jealousy with a halo.  ~H.G. Wells.  Just sayin'.

With that being said, most expensive thing I've ever purchased for myself is my camera at the tune of roughly $500.00.  At the present time, and with absolutely no qualms about it because I bust my arse for my money, I am saving up to buy myself a new camera that costs double what the old one did.  Is the old one broke?  Nope.  Some self-rightous people might ask then why do I need to replace it.  The reply to that would simply be.....*because I can.  *I've never spent more than $100.00 on shoes or bags...but that's because I'd rather have a really good camera.  However, to each their own as to what they choose to spend their money on.  That's why it's called "their money".  After I buy the new camera....the next purchase will be a motorcycle.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 8, 2011)

LOL I can afford to buy what I want to, cash, without going into debt for anything. I make a very good salary, thanks  Jealousy has nothing to do with the fact that I would rather take a homeless person for a meal rather than buy a thousand $$ bag, although I knew that would be one of the many accusations that would come up. The point is, we ALL forget about what is truly important in life and spend more time self-absorbed and focused on our material possessions, what we do and don't have ourselves, rather than on how we can help others. People who are hungry and suffering are important. Handbags and shoes are NOT.  And the fact of the matter is, most of us are never faced with the sight of people who are suffering like this. On the odd occasion that we are, most of us will just keep on walking and turn our heads and eyes away. I see it happen all the time, even in Canada, and it disgusts me that even people in my own country are such disgusting, heartless, inhuman monsters. Then we turn around and moan about how society is going into the toilet, how bad the crime rate is, how horrible it is that people abuse their kids, etc etc. The fact of the matter is, we all have the power to affect that and change it for the better. But we choose not to. WE ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM.

Incidentally, a great deal of these luxury brands set up their manufacturing plants in 3rd world and developing countries to take advantage of slave labor. If they manufacture their goods in developed countries, they would be required to pay at least minimum wage and provide employees with some benefits. When they choose to manufacture overseas they choose to do so because of greed. They become part of the problem and cycle of poverty, suffering and hunger. When we buy the things they manufacture, we become part of it too.

Quite frankly, I couldn't care less what Angelina Jolie does, what she buys, or anything else related to her. I am, however, concerned with what I do and the industries I support, especially after seeing the reality of that with my own eye while living and working overseas.


----------



## Amber204 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've done a bit of research into these so called "charities" over the years as my parents always donated to a multitude of organizations and the truth is a small portion of what you give actually gets used for whatever medical research or foster child it's just as much of a scam as that over priced bag in my honest opinion. My coach bag was 25 bucks on ebay thanks! I do have a major watch fetish spending over 500 on Bulova's and Esquires, and a slight sunglasses fetish my oakly pair were over 250 and my coach pair were 180 and I look damn fine haha. I also love jewelry and will pay up for rare stones    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## satojoko (Jul 8, 2011)

I absolutely agree. The charities and other organizations like them are money-making businesses. Which is why I choose to give things/money/food directly to people rather than through those groups. I've seen the way charities operate in developing countries, the kinds of houses their directors live in, the kind of money they spend, and have been offered jobs with some of them over there. My husband and I chose to donate our time to translating documents from Indonesian to English, and vice versa, for the Borneo Orangutan Sanctuary instead. People who work for overseas charities have salaries that are obscenely high, not to mention the many perks they receive. They don't even pay for the houses they live in, decked out with swimming pools, etc. It disgusts me, quite frankly. When the tsunami happened in Indonesia, food that was donated by millions of people worldwide sat in warehouses, being eaten by rats and rotting. Money that was donated was siphoned off into government and military officials' accounts. The Indonesian military was SELLING the bottled water which was donated to the people who had everything taken from them by this disaster. And there are STILL people with no homes, years after this disaster happened. This is all despite the billions of $$ which were donated in order to help the victims of the tsunami. I ended up telling my friends to NOT send money, while they thought I was just being callous. Not at all. I was THERE, watching all of this take place. My husband, being a journalist at the time, also had first had photos, info and other connections to what was happening over there.

But there are still ways in which we can affect the world in a positive way without going through these organizations which are nothing but money-making schemes. Even just going and taking a hot cup of coffee or a burger to somebody we can see in our own neighborhoods are homeless or having a hard time, we CAN and DO affect the world around us for the better.


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Jul 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Amber204* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've done a bit of research into these so called "charities" over the years as my parents always donated to a multitude of organizations and the truth is a small portion of what you give actually gets used for whatever medical research or foster child it's just as much of a scam as that over priced bag in my honest opinion. My coach bag was 25 bucks on ebay thanks! I do have a major watch fetish spending over 500 on Bulova's and Esquires, and a slight sunglasses fetish my oakly pair were over 250 and my coach pair were 180 and I look damn fine haha. I also love jewelry and will pay up for rare stones    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I'm with you Amber which is why I send an employee to Costco to buy dog and cat food in 20 pound bags and haul it to the Humane Society for me, many charities pay their CEO's hundreds of thousands of dollars and very little of that money goes to where it's needed.  Personally I see nothing wrong with doing a kind deed and buying yourself nice trinkets, I find pleasure in both and I'm sure you looking SMASHING in your Oakley's!


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 8, 2011)

@Satojoko: People work hard to earn their money and should be able to spend it however they want. I don't understand why you didn't just skip this topic if you didn't like it. I'm not a contributor to child abuse and the rising crime rate just because I choose to buy a purse. 

Now to answer the question: the most expensive purse I bought was $75, most expensive everyday item I bought was a $50 sweater and the most expensive shoes I bought were $40. I wish I could buy cooler things, but for right now I'm a student and I'm just trying to get through my masters


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 8, 2011)

ohhh...the homeless in vancouver! they scare me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was verbally harassed by homeless men in their 20s-50s...the aggressive ones that are all over Downtown Vancouver. In fact, I am harassed by them almost every weekend! ( my boyfriend lives in downtown). I don't understand why they can't be put to work outside of Greater Vancouver.

I would help people in need that truly need it. I have donated clothes, furniture, and shoes every 6 months to Big Brother and Salvation Army. I am hoping that the people who end up with my stuff are the ones in need and not some cheap-o fashionistas obsessed with thrift stores.

Oh, and I know China increased their wages, so it is no longer cheap to produce products in China, and labour laws there have also improved after people committing suicides after a long day at work, etc.

I'd love to buy local and support American/Canadian manufacturing, but there is always a cheaper option that is Made in China or Bangladesh or Taiwan or Philippines.

Anyway, I didn't buy anything for 5 days! 25 to go. no buy = not supporting economy. i feel like im turning into a communist.



> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I can afford to buy what I want to, cash, without going into debt for anything. I make a very good salary, thanks  Jealousy has nothing to do with the fact that I would rather take a homeless person for a meal rather than buy a thousand $$ bag, although I knew that would be one of the many accusations that would come up. The point is, we ALL forget about what is truly important in life and spend more time self-absorbed and focused on our material possessions, what we do and don't have ourselves, rather than on how we can help others. People who are hungry and suffering are important. Handbags and shoes are NOT.  And the fact of the matter is, most of us are never faced with the sight of people who are suffering like this. On the odd occasion that we are, most of us will just keep on walking and turn our heads and eyes away. I see it happen all the time, even in Canada, and it disgusts me that even people in my own country are such disgusting, heartless, inhuman monsters. Then we turn around and moan about how society is going into the toilet, how bad the crime rate is, how horrible it is that people abuse their kids, etc etc. The fact of the matter is, we all have the power to affect that and change it for the better. But we choose not to. WE ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM.
> 
> ...


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 8, 2011)

Agreed! Gotta work hard!

My parents immigrated from Russia when i was 11, they had no money, no family, we stayed in a motel for weeks! we didn't even speak the language!

Now they have amazing jobs, bought a brand-new house, live in a nice neighbourhood, payed for mine and my brother's university degrees. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They worked their butt off and now they buy whatever they like.

Now I need to work my butt off so I can spoil myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Satojoko: People work hard to earn their money and should be able to spend it however they want. I don't understand why you didn't just skip this topic if you didn't like it. I'm not a contributor to child abuse and the rising crime rate just because I choose to buy a purse.
> 
> Now to answer the question: the most expensive purse I bought was $75, most expensive everyday item I bought was a $50 sweater and the most expensive shoes I bought were $40. I wish I could buy cooler things, but for right now I'm a student and I'm just trying to get through my masters


----------



## Pamella (Jul 8, 2011)

and there is absolutely no problem with people spoiling themselves.  We work hard, we deserve it.  and for someone to assume that those of us who spend money on ourselves don't participate in helping others is just assinine.  Assumption is the mother of all screw ups.  I can't recall the countless times we've walked past someone on the corner with a can and a sign and dropped bills into it.  My parents think we're wasting our money on someone who will "most likely just go buy alcohol with what we just gave them instead of food".  If alcohol is what gets that person through their day, then by all means...take my money and spend it on that.  I don't care.  The times we've sent our unused/outgrown clothing to women's shelters.  Anytime I've replaced an applicance in my home, so long as the old appliance is still in working condition, it goes to the shelter too.  I recall the time we went into a restaurant in Niagara Falls Ontario and the entire time we were in there, we watched a gentleman standing on a corner with a sign and a can and before we left the restaurant, we ordered another dinner to go and took it to him on our way out.  Please don't take this as me tooting my horn because I'm not trying to sound like that.  I'm not the type of person to do for others and expect anything in return.  My reason for sharing this is to point out to satojoko that she shouldn't assume that nobody other than her does what she can, when she can, to help others out. 

While I'm at it, Sato...how terrible of you insinuate that people who don't give of themselves are to blame for child abuse and other social issues.  The only people to blame for child abuse are the people doing the abusing.  By saying that, you come across as if it's only financially strapped individuals who abuse their children.  My parents were well off, yet my father had absolutely no qualms about abusing me.  My father was a brutal monster, with a well filled wallet.  My husband and I aren't as well off financially as my parents were, and I don't lay an angry hand on my children.  

Unreal


----------



## Shaylynn (Jul 8, 2011)

Most expensive shoes: $75 Demonia Concord boots

Purse: Umm, probably my counterfeit Prada... not sure how much it was, since it was a hand-me-down

Jeans: My Sevens, they were $42 at a designer consignment store. 

Yep, I'm fairly cheap.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol I'm starting to notice a recurring theme with the majority of satojoko's posts...


----------



## satojoko (Jul 8, 2011)

I was also very badly abused as a child and STILL say that we are ALL responsible as a society for the abuse that goes on around us. My mother was one of those monsters, as was my father and many other people in my family. Those who turn a blind eye to it and feel no responsibility for this are just as guilty as the abuser, including the people who turned a blind eye when myself and my sister were being abused, and any other child that happens to.

As for my own purchases, I have been spending far too much on cosmetics as of late, which is a definite problem. I'm not going to make excuses for it or try and justify it. That is money that should and would be better spent on helping other people who don't have the luxury of buying even the cheapest of cosmetics. This initial post reminded me even more of my own responsibility and the fact that I am not doing enough, and could be. I also have gotten sloppy about checking where products are made, although I still do try. But I do not put nearly enough attention towards that as I used to. Something I personally need to change. I will be the last one to claim that I am in some way morally superior in situations like this. It is something we are all guilty of, including myself.

I didn't stay quiet about this because it is a public forum, not a private one, and it very much bothers me when I even see people walking around proudly in their Armani/Guess/whatever getups with their Prada/Guess bags and just walk on by people on the street who obviously need help. North America isn't the only place I have seen this. It happens everywhere. It seems that in most cases the better off people are financially, the less they care, in my experience. I and my husband have personally never had any street person harass us in any way, in downtown Vancouver or even in his country, which is considered by some still a 3rd world country and where people are beyond what we can even imagine as being poor. But then again, we don't just look the other way when we see them or run away like they have the plague. We stop and talk to them and ask if we can help in some way, whether it be take them to a shelter get them a burger a cup of tea whatever, so that very well might be why. If that is deemed being on my 'high horse', then so be it. I personally think it's being human and trying to fathom some of the crap that goes on around all of us on a daily basis and trying to make a difference, even if it's a very small one.

Carry on and ignore whatever I said that you find fault with if you think I'm full of crap.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 8, 2011)

> *I've done a bit of research into these so called "charities" over the years as my parents always donated to a multitude of organizations and the truth is a small portion of what you give actually gets used for whatever medical research or foster child* it's just as much of a scam as that over priced bag in my honest opinion. My coach bag was 25 bucks on ebay thanks! I do have a major watch fetish spending over 500 on Bulova's and Esquires, and a slight sunglasses fetish my oakly pair were over 250 and my coach pair were 180 and I look damn fine haha. I also love jewelry and will pay up for rare stones


 I couldn't agree with this more. I hate to be jaded, but it's so true. Furthermore, it fascinates me that some (though maybe not the women and men here) who go on and on about donating to third world-based NGO's will walk right past the Salvation Army bell people at Christmas, or rush past the Sick Kids' volunteers when they're out and about trying to sign people up for donations. If you're going to witch about where my funds are going, make damn sure your hands are clean. As for the argument that higher-end brands use third world labour, that's actually not true. Many of the contemporary lines do manufacture in the PRC, Taiwan, Malaysia, etc. many of the really high-end brands such as Balenciaga (Italy), or Hermes or Chanel (France) still manufacture in Europe. That's still not to say that one can make the big bucks working in a factory, manufacturing bags, but I wouldn't be so quick to paint all the houses/lines with the same brush. As for those who took a simple question as a chance to soapbox, certainly one could've started a new thread if one wanted to inspire sympathy or pity for the homeless/impovershed citizens of developing world nations, rather than hijacking this one. Certainly, if one expects generosity, one should also display common courtesy.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 8, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pamella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

and there is absolutely no problem with people spoiling themselves.  We work hard, we deserve it.  and for someone to assume that those of us who spend money on ourselves don't participate in helping others is just assinine.  Assumption is the mother of all screw ups.  I can't recall the countless times we've walked past someone on the corner with a can and a sign and dropped bills into it.  My parents think we're wasting our money on someone who will "most likely just go buy alcohol with what we just gave them instead of food".  If alcohol is what gets that person through their day, then by all means...take my money and spend it on that.  I don't care.  The times we've sent our unused/outgrown clothing to women's shelters.  Anytime I've replaced an applicance in my home, so long as the old appliance is still in working condition, it goes to the shelter too.  I recall the time we went into a restaurant in Niagara Falls Ontario and the entire time we were in there, we watched a gentleman standing on a corner with a sign and a can and before we left the restaurant, we ordered another dinner to go and took it to him on our way out.  Please don't take this as me tooting my horn because I'm not trying to sound like that.  I'm not the type of person to do for others and expect anything in return.  My reason for sharing this is to point out to satojoko that she shouldn't assume that nobody other than her does what she can, when she can, to help others out. 

While I'm at it, Sato...how terrible of you insinuate that people who don't give of themselves are to blame for child abuse and other social issues.  The only people to blame for child abuse are the people doing the abusing.  By saying that, you come across as if it's only financially strapped individuals who abuse their children.  My parents were well off, yet my father had absolutely no qualms about abusing me.  My father was a brutal monster, with a well filled wallet.  My husband and I aren't as well off financially as my parents were, and I don't lay an angry hand on my children.  

Unreal 
Well said. My mother was abusive too and she wasn't poor. The only person I blame for the abuse is her, not every single person that supposedly "turned a blind eye." Life is too short to do that much finger-pointing.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 8, 2011)

You do realize that young women when walking alone are an easy target for homeless, pan-handlers, junkies, and sex offenders that easily roam around the streets of Vancouver. May I also add that many of the homeless have homes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I saw a homeless man doing a trick, putting his cup of change in the middle of the street waiting for someone to knock it by accident, then make the person feel bad about it and asking for money. Then my friends followed him...for a few hours...and he lived in a house.

Btw, I have read your profile, and it said you are in a wheelchair? Is this true? How did it happen.



> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was also very badly abused as a child and STILL say that we are ALL responsible as a society for the abuse that goes on around us. My mother was one of those monsters, as was my father and many other people in my family. Those who turn a blind eye to it and feel no responsibility for this are just as guilty as the abuser, including the people who turned a blind eye when myself and my sister were being abused, and any other child that happens to.
> 
> ...


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 8, 2011)

lol 
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I'm starting to notice a recurring theme with the majority of satojoko's posts...


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Jul 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My most expensive shoes are a pair of Manolos as well.... I kind of got them as a gift from my family one year, but I still own them. Sadly, I've worn them three times because I am so afraid anything will happen to them.
> 
> ...



SassyAuburn you know what's going to happen to your Manolo's if you don't wear them, they're going to go out of style sitting in your closet.  I did that with a pair of Emilio Pucci's, now they're in the back of my closet.  I used to save things for a special occasion then I realized that every day is special and I should enjoy it.  Not only will you enjoy showing off your Manolo's, your friends will love seeing them and you'll get tons of compliments.  Your family may want to buy you another pair once they see you wearing them and getting their money's worth out of them!





PS.......Scotch Guard your shoes, I do that with microfibers and silks.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 8, 2011)

*sigh* 

Is the summer getting too hot or what?


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2011)

a pair of $90.00 flat boots


----------



## Ingrid (Jul 8, 2011)

My most expensive pair of shoes are my mui mui platform pumps in pink for $600 and my Yves Saint Laurent patent leather pumps for $900

My most expensive handbags are my Tous for $1000 and my fendi for $800


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jul 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Kiss_My_Tiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN RIGHT girlfriend!  I will wear them as much as possible next week. It's not like I don't own  enough black and white clothes to go with them.  The purse gets its use, that's for sure.... but now the Manolos are going to be in front of me so I can't avoid them anymore!!!


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Jul 9, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Now you're talking and soon everyone is going to be talking about your fab shoes, what greater way to affirm you love them~!


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jul 9, 2011)

my most expensive thing would probably be $250-300 range.  Would be willing to spend up to $300-$400 on something I really couldn't live without.  But so far haven't found that yet.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 14, 2011)

@ musingmuse Yes, well, the same could be said for a lot of your posts, as you at the same time ignorantly &amp; shallowly mock me for giving a sh*t about something other than designer handbags and shoes. It truly disgusts me that so many people simply cannot understand or even empathize with the suffering of other living beings and put material things in their lives ahead of helping others, especially when their own families came from nothing, using lame excuses for doing so, and slagging anybody who actually DOES care about issues like this. My family actually happen to be Russian immigrants as well, thanks, so your situation is not so different from mine. I had to laugh when I read that reasoning. They were dirt poor and worked their arses off to save for future generations, so we didn't have to suffer and work as hard as they did. But they also taught us that the world we live in and the condition of those around us *are* OUR responsibility, that there is always somebody worse off in life than we might feel ourselves, to always think of others who have nothing next to our something, and to do what we are able to help them. I thank my grandparents for teaching me that. So, hey, go ahead and condemn me for being a terrible human being, on a SOAP BOX. Better a soap box than a Prada shoe box, looking down your nose at others who 'bother' you on the streets of Vancouver. We are all just one personal disaster away from being on the streets ourselves, whether you wake up and realize it or not. Karma is a lot more real than any designer bag. As was once said:


The life of a single human being is worth a million times more than all the property of the richest [hu]man on earth. 

Far more important than a good remuneration is the pride of serving one's neighbor.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 14, 2011)

@ musingmuse  : I am no longer in a wheel chair. Vancouver General Hospital gave me an unnecessary medication which paralyzed me. I was like that for a year and a half but started walking about 3 months ago after my husband did a type of Javanese (Indonesian) energy healing on me. Couldn't care less who believes in that stuff or not. With my family's background, I grew up around a lot of stuff like that, and I am living proof that it does work. Would never have walked without it according to my neurologist. Still have months of physiotherapy ahead of me to be able to walk 100% normally again.

Incidentally, I should have directed the above post at *GirlyEnthusiast * as well, as she was the one who initially made the comment regarding me being on a 'soap box'. The comments I made should not have been directed only at you. My mistake, but I stand by what I said 100%.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 14, 2011)

Well.. you're entitiled to stand on your soap box just as much as I'm entitled to point it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have a nice day.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 14, 2011)

this is gonna be my last post... about this...this is a democratic country.



and i am entitled to my opinion.

So many people are on the streets by CHOICE. I would KNOW. My relatives went through poverty, alcoholism, and homelessness and are still back in Russia. Not much ever changed when we send them money...they need mental help from government, but Russian government is not as generous as western countries. OK... Now, in Canada... There is help available - medication, temporary housing, mental health services, temporary employment, welfare, etc. And the homeless take it for granted....instead they continue with that lifestyle. You will give them social housing.. and they will mess it up.

I could be on the streets too, but I choose not to! When I have a problem, I get professional help! *I am responsible for my own future*.

Oh and, in my opinion, judging from your shopaholism posts.. you seem to spend a lot more money... on random things...rather than put your energy into helping the homeless.

oh and "A City of Vancouver study estimates it costs $40,000 per person per year, including emergency shelter costs and medical attention."

while the rest of us have to  pay ridiculous amount of taxes.



> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @ musingmuse Yes, well, the same could be said for a lot of your posts, as you at the same time ignorantly &amp; shallowly mock me for giving a sh*t about something other than designer handbags and shoes. It truly disgusts me that so many people simply cannot understand or even empathize with the suffering of other living beings and put material things in their lives ahead of helping others, especially when their own families came from nothing, using lame excuses for doing so, and slagging anybody who actually DOES care about issues like this. My family actually happen to be Russian immigrants as well, thanks, so your situation is not so different from mine. I had to laugh when I read that reasoning. They were dirt poor and worked their arses off to save for future generations, so we didn't have to suffer and work as hard as they did. But they also taught us that the world we live in and the condition of those around us *are* OUR responsibility, that there is always somebody worse off in life than we might feel ourselves, to always think of others who have nothing next to our something, and to do what we are able to help them. I thank my grandparents for teaching me that. So, hey, go ahead and condemn me for being a terrible human being, on a SOAP BOX. Better a soap box than a Prada shoe box, looking down your nose at others who 'bother' you on the streets of Vancouver. We are all just one personal disaster away from being on the streets ourselves, whether you wake up and realize it or not. Karma is a lot more real than any designer bag. As was once said:
> 
> ...


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 14, 2011)

I am glad you're walking again...
 



> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @ musingmuse  : I am no longer in a wheel chair. Vancouver General Hospital gave me an unnecessary medication which paralyzed me. I was like that for a year and a half but started walking about 3 months ago after my husband did a type of Javanese (Indonesian) energy healing on me. Couldn't care less who believes in that stuff or not. With my family's background, I grew up around a lot of stuff like that, and I am living proof that it does work. Would never have walked without it according to my neurologist. Still have months of physiotherapy ahead of me to be able to walk 100% normally again.
> 
> Incidentally, I should have directed the above post at *GirlyEnthusiast * as well, as she was the one who initially made the comment regarding me being on a 'soap box'. The comments I made should not have been directed only at you. My mistake, but I stand by what I said 100%.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 14, 2011)

Sat, why do you seem so angry at society?


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought this was going to be a fun topic but the life has been sucked right out of it.


----------



## janetgriselle (Jul 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sat, why do you seem so angry at society?



I'd be curious to know the answer to that too. Also, why can't people buy prada shoes and makeup and still help people? I don't understand what's so wrong about that.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 14, 2011)

This is supposed to be a playful thread about what were our most expensive purchases.  This isn't really the thread where we are looking for unnecessary preaching about why we shouldn't.  I too am feeling that same vibe that you trying to start arguments.  That's called Trolling.  
 

Quote:  Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@ musingmuse Yes, well, the same could be said for a lot of your posts, as you at the same time ignorantly &amp; shallowly mock me for giving a sh*t about something other than designer handbags and shoes. It truly disgusts me that so many people simply cannot understand or even empathize with the suffering of other living beings and put material things in their lives ahead of helping others, especially when their own families came from nothing, using lame excuses for doing so, and slagging anybody who actually DOES care about issues like this. My family actually happen to be Russian immigrants as well, thanks, so your situation is not so different from mine. I had to laugh when I read that reasoning. They were dirt poor and worked their arses off to save for future generations, so we didn't have to suffer and work as hard as they did. But they also taught us that the world we live in and the condition of those around us *are* OUR responsibility, that there is always somebody worse off in life than we might feel ourselves, to always think of others who have nothing next to our something, and to do what we are able to help them. I thank my grandparents for teaching me that. So, hey, go ahead and condemn me for being a terrible human being, on a SOAP BOX. Better a soap box than a Prada shoe box, looking down your nose at others who 'bother' you on the streets of Vancouver. We are all just one personal disaster away from being on the streets ourselves, whether you wake up and realize it or not. Karma is a lot more real than any designer bag. As was once said:


The life of a single human being is worth a million times more than all the property of the richest [hu]man on earth. 

Far more important than a good remuneration is the pride of serving one's neighbor. 
 


> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @ musingmuse  : I am no longer in a wheel chair. Vancouver General Hospital gave me an unnecessary medication which paralyzed me. I was like that for a year and a half but started walking about 3 months ago after my husband did a type of Javanese (Indonesian) energy healing on me. Couldn't care less who believes in that stuff or not. With my family's background, I grew up around a lot of stuff like that, and I am living proof that it does work. Would never have walked without it according to my neurologist. Still have months of physiotherapy ahead of me to be able to walk 100% normally again.
> 
> Incidentally, I should have directed the above post at *GirlyEnthusiast * as well, as she was the one who initially made the comment regarding me being on a 'soap box'. The comments I made should not have been directed only at you. My mistake, but I stand by what I said 100%.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 14, 2011)

I wrote in here earlier about my most expensive makeup purchase, but my most expensive beauty product that I've purchased is my Clarisonic.  I got the two speed one that came with mini face washes from their line and a body brush came with it, too.  It was over $200, but worth EVERY penny!  I haven't had any imperfections on my face/neck since I started using it.  I use it at least 2-3 tmes per week.  Really keeps your skin flawless and your pores unclogged!  Get one, it's worth it!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 14, 2011)

Right now, its my No-No.  It cost me $270 but it works and worth every penny.


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Jul 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wrote in here earlier about my most expensive makeup purchase, but my most expensive beauty product that I've purchased is my Clarisonic.  I got the two speed one that came with mini face washes from their line and a body brush came with it, too.  It was over $200, but worth EVERY penny!  I haven't had any imperfections on my face/neck since I started using it.  I use it at least 2-3 tmes per week.  Really keeps your skin flawless and your pores unclogged!  Get one, it's worth it!


 Have you tried the Opium which is also made by Clarisonic?  I'm a fan of vitamin-c serums under my moisturizer and am considering purchasing one for that purpose. I love beauty gadgets but am tired of buying things that wind up under the sink and I never use.


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 15, 2011)

Exactly. there is nothing wrong with spoiling yourself.




 



> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 15, 2011)

but anyway...I think the most expensive 'clothing' purchase was when I went to NEW YORK for the first time. It was after New Years and I splurged on ties for my bf..totalled $300.



> Originally Posted by *Kiss_My_Tiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought this was going to be a fun topic but the life has been sucked right out of it.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 15, 2011)

So how many ties did you get for $300?


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 15, 2011)

I got DKNY ties for $10-$15 dollars, Valentino and Dolce and Gabanna for $50, and Gucci for $70, I believe most were DKNY because they were so cheap.... I believe i got 7 or 8 ties.
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So how many ties did you get for $300?


----------



## divadoll (Jul 15, 2011)

A friend of ours was walking to a bar on Granville St with some of his friends.  A panhandler was harrassing them, he refused to give the beggar some $ and the guy took an blade and slashed our friend in the back!  He needed stitches and tetanus shots.  

I've not had a day when I go downtown that I am not asked for asked for $.  I have had some really creative panhandlers, 1 was selling compliments - 1 compliment for $0.25 or 4 for $1.  I thought it was sooo cute that I couldn't resist.  I wasn't expecting compliments but he did follow me down the street giving me compliments.  It made my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You do realize that young women when walking alone are an easy target for homeless, pan-handlers, junkies, and sex offenders that easily roam around the streets of Vancouver. May I also add that many of the homeless have homes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I saw a homeless man doing a trick, putting his cup of change in the middle of the street waiting for someone to knock it by accident, then make the person feel bad about it and asking for money. Then my friends followed him...for a few hours...and he lived in a house.
> 
> Btw, I have read your profile, and it said you are in a wheelchair? Is this true? How did it happen.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 15, 2011)

That is sooo cheap!  I was thinking you got 1 or 2 ties for $300.



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got DKNY ties for $10-$15 dollars, Valentino and Dolce and Gabanna for $50, and Gucci for $70, I believe most were DKNY because they were so cheap.... I believe i got 7 or 8 ties.


----------



## Kiss_My_Tiara (Jul 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the city, the shopping is fabulous, you can spend a fortune or you can go treasure hunting and get great bargains.  I hope your bf appreciated your splurge!


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh my god! I am so sorry about your friend getting slashed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that sounds awful. Granville Street can be very dangerous.

There are good homeless that I don't mind giving some change...and then there are some who are very violent. I usually stay calm and say ' sorry, i dont carry change'
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A friend of ours was walking to a bar on Granville St with some of his friends.  A panhandler was harrassing them, he refused to give the beggar some $ and the guy took an blade and slashed our friend in the back!  He needed stitches and tetanus shots.
> 
> I've not had a day when I go downtown that I am not asked for asked for $.  I have had some really creative panhandlers, 1 was selling compliments - 1 compliment for $0.25 or 4 for $1.  I thought it was sooo cute that I couldn't resist.  I wasn't expecting compliments but he did follow me down the street giving me compliments.  It made my day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 15, 2011)

I went to Century 21 department store in Manhattan, and they had some amazing deals on designer stuff...I couldn't resist!

I got stuff for everyone in my family!







> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is sooo cheap!  I was thinking you got 1 or 2 ties for $300.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 15, 2011)

I bought mine a couple months ago on HSN! I love it for my face, not so much for legs. But it was worth every penny just to get that god awful peachfuzz off my face lol
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now, its my No-No.  It cost me $270 but it works and worth every penny.


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 15, 2011)

I think there has been quite enough bickering on this topic and this is certainly NOT the thread for it.  The Politics Forum would be the appropriate place to voice your socio-economic views and you are more than welcome to start threads there for those type of topics.  They *do not* belong in the General Beauty &amp; Fashion Forum.  Please keep your posts on topic for the thread you are posting in.  If they persist I will move them to the appropriate forum.

Thank you,

Jeannine

Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@ musingmuse Yes, well, the same could be said for a lot of your posts, as you at the same time ignorantly &amp; shallowly mock me for giving a sh*t about something other than designer handbags and shoes. It truly disgusts me that so many people simply cannot understand or even empathize with the suffering of other living beings and put material things in their lives ahead of helping others, especially when their own families came from nothing, using lame excuses for doing so, and slagging anybody who actually DOES care about issues like this. My family actually happen to be Russian immigrants as well, thanks, so your situation is not so different from mine. I had to laugh when I read that reasoning. They were dirt poor and worked their arses off to save for future generations, so we didn't have to suffer and work as hard as they did. But they also taught us that the world we live in and the condition of those around us *are* OUR responsibility, that there is always somebody worse off in life than we might feel ourselves, to always think of others who have nothing next to our something, and to do what we are able to help them. I thank my grandparents for teaching me that. So, hey, go ahead and condemn me for being a terrible human being, on a SOAP BOX. Better a soap box than a Prada shoe box, looking down your nose at others who 'bother' you on the streets of Vancouver. We are all just one personal disaster away from being on the streets ourselves, whether you wake up and realize it or not. Karma is a lot more real than any designer bag. As was once said:


The life of a single human being is worth a million times more than all the property of the richest [hu]man on earth. 

Far more important than a good remuneration is the pride of serving one's neighbor.


----------



## Pink in Miami (Jul 15, 2011)

A pair of Giorgio Armani sun glasses, only to have them stolen 3 weeks later.

With clothes it varies. I like to mix and match pieces, from vintage (consignment stores) to high end boutique. The last splurge was a beautiful fuschia Calvin Klein party dress.

I also bought a beautiful pair of black riding boots and a pair of black biker rainboots last winter. 

I have no guilt when I buy some high priced items because I don't buy things on a whim. I like to do a little research on it and then decide in my heart of hearts if I MUST have it. 

Very rarely will I buy expensive items spontaneously, why? See the first sentence.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jul 27, 2011)

The only thing I really splurge on now is computers.  I'm a pretty big gamer so I have to have a good computer.  I build a new one every few years for about 800-900.  They are top of the line so if I were to buy a similar one from the store it would probably be like 3-4 times more.  I used to splurge on clothes before I joined MUT, now my obsession is makeup.  I own about 15 pairs of True Religion, a handful of Citizens of Humanity and 7 for All Mankind and a TON of Juicy things.  I also have some Burberry, Chanel and Louis Vuitton items too.  My interest in clothing completely dropped when I joined this site.  I did have a short lived shoe obsession too.  I still love shoes but it was scary for a while haha.  I tripled or quadrupled my shoe collection in a few months.   Now all I do is buy makeup but for whatever reason I usually don't splurge that often.


----------



## smurfette101 (Jul 27, 2011)

I bought two Micheal Kors handbags at $250 and $350, one Louis Vuitton handbag at $800, one Prada handbag at $900, a clutch from Diane Von Furstenberg at $400 and a clutch from Kotur at $450. But I'm slowly building my collection!


----------

